

Ask HN: Interesting papers on weather prediction? - cb372

The other day I was watching the weather forecast on TV, and started wondering exactly what kind of algorithms those meteorological boffins are running on their supercomputers to predict whether or not it will rain tomorrow.<p>Can anyone suggest some good papers to serve as a technical introduction to information processing/algorithms for weather prediction?<p>(Target audience: I'm a professional software developer with a working knowledge of data mining and related fields, and a barely-remembered knowledge of high school physics.)
======
mturmon
You might want to start with:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numerical_weather_prediction>

You say you want "some good papers", but I think you need a book, not an
article or articles.

It's a big field, very broad, very well-developed, and quite technical on many
levels (physical modeling, numerical propagation of PDEs, filtering/data
assimilation). An international cast has contributed results and ideas for
decades.

You might be able to find a survey article, but such an article would tend to
be written for specialists. It tends to look like this:

<http://people.sc.fsu.edu/~inavon/pubs/Springer_book.pdf> [PDF]

The current state of the art in NWP is probably the ECMWF:

<http://www.ecmwf.int/>

~~~
cb372
Thank you, especially for telling me the name of the field that I am looking
for!

I think you're right in saying that a proper book is in order.

------
gsivil
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorenz_attractor>

Lorenz, E. N. (1963). "Deterministic nonperiodic flow". J. Atmos. Sci. 20 (2):
130–141

One of the papers that are related with weather as a chaotic phenomenon

------
polyfractal
Not a technical journal per se, but this site looks* like an impressive
resource:

<http://www.theweatherprediction.com/>

*I know nothing about weather prediction

